# Average Core I3-4160 Temp?



## manoluv (Feb 5, 2015)

Just put in a  Core I3-4160, @ idle the temps are around 45 degrees or so, but jumps to the 70s when I open a browser, RealTemp then shows LOG at the bottom for both cores, is this normal for this CPU?


----------



## johnb35 (Feb 6, 2015)

Are you using the stock cooler?  I would almost bet that the cooler isn't all the way down on the cpu.  Those stock coolers can be a pain sometimes to make sure all 4 pins are pushed down all the way.


----------



## manoluv (Feb 6, 2015)

Checked it and re-applied the paste, I'm just wondering if this is the normal temp or not.

Just ran Intel Processor Diagnostic Tool, it passed in every category, using a stock cooler, but I think I'll go with a better one.

never mind, I hate those stupid 'snap-twist' coolers, I finally got it set right and it's staying in the 25 degree range now, thanks.


----------



## johnb35 (Feb 6, 2015)

Glad to hear, figured the cooler wasn't on the cpu properly.


----------

